

100 donts from Paul Graham - xirium
http://www.ycombinator.search.xirium.com/cgi-bin/search.cgi?p=0&q=author:pg+don%27t

======
mrtron
I was hoping for a bigger more button.

But really...why is it half my screen? :)

~~~
PieSquared
Maybe they just want you to really NOTICE how big, shiny, and Web 2.0 it is!

